# An original idea?



## Flay (Oct 17, 2006)

Hello everyone! This is my first, and probably my last post here, but nice to meet you all anyway.

Okay, let's get down to business. Unlike the USA, Australia has very little to do with Halloween, so I've never really participated in Halloween. However, this year, I'm going to a Halloween party, which expects everyone to come in costume. *However*, I'd like to have an attempt at coming in an original costume, rather than as a character, or as something that's been done a thousand times before, like a zombie. The problem is, I'm a little short on ideas. The best I've come up with is a mad taxidermist, who, after preparing the dead animals, keeps the skulls as sort of trophy/talismans. This would basically consist of a tweed suit, bowler hat, cane, with skulls of small animals tied all the way up the left sleeve, attached to the cane, and in some other various places too. And when I say skulls, I mean _real_ skulls, although there's no way I'd hurt an animal simply to aid my costume, I'd find some other means of acquiring them (I've got a friend who's a bird fanatic, and I'm pretty sure he's got a small collection of bird skulls.) Any skin that was showing would be paled with makeup, and the face would probably have some other weird effects applied to it, like hollowed eye sockets or something. If possible, I might even carry around something preserved in a jar, like a pigs eye from the butcher. There'd probably be some other accessories, but I can't think of what they'd be right now.

The downside is, this is a very complex/expensive costume, and one I don't think I'd be able to execute. So I have two questions; 1. What do you think of this idea? Is it a bit too morbid? because I'm trying the come up with something really creepy and original. 2. Can you think of any really original ideas for Halloween costumes?

EDIT: Hmm... I've got a couple of other ideas, like a witch-doctor, or the ferryman of the river styx, but none that are particularly original yet...


----------



## Pat-f (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi, I like your idea, it sounds creepy yet very original. You would have to have a variety of skulls or bones though for it too look right. There's a company that makes skeleton models for science classes (Do a web search for “Buckey”), I think they make vetenary models too. If all else fails, you could get a George Bush mask, and go as a terrorist.


----------



## Flay (Oct 17, 2006)

Hmm... I can't seem to find the website. Oh well, I'd rather find a way to get real skulls rather than order them, it'd probably be easier anyway.


----------



## Bucky (Oct 15, 2006)

goto www.buckysboneyard.com you can get all your Bucky needs there. All kinds of skeleton props from the anatomical chart company.

If you don't want morbid but you want funny and cheap I have done a human toilet with great party success.

I purchase a cheap painters disposable suit that is all white. Costs a couple of bucks. Then I purchase a toilet lid for about $5. Find a box big enough to fit over your shoulders.

I cut the box out and put it over my shoulders with a hole for the head, and cut out the sides enough for my arms to move so I could drink beer. Spray paint the box white. I glued an air freshener bottle to the top of the box cut out, and glued a toilet roll dispenser on the side. Take the toilet seat and use some zipties to connect it to your belt. 

When you stand it works, and when you sit you look like a toilet.

Now if you want to take it to the next level as I did, you put a blue plastic back under the toilet seat (bag from a convenience store) that way it's like having the blue toilet water when you open the seat. Then bake up some brownies and roll them into the shape of terds. Drop them into the blue bag and every now and then at the party just lift up the seat and pull out a terd and start eating... offer them up to others as well. 

Not a disturbing costume with shock value, but it won me 1st place in the contest and I walked away with the money.


----------



## Flay (Oct 17, 2006)

Nah, I'm heading in the creepy direction, rather than funny.

I was thinking of somehow incorporating a Venetian mask like these ones (okay, maybe not quite as extravagant) in to my costume. A lot of costume stores sell fake or plastic ones, but I know somewhere where you can buy the real thing, so it's a possibility. There's a particular style of Venetian mask, with an impossibly elongated nose, that I think'd work well in a costume. The problem is, I'm not sure how it incorporate it in to a costume that's suitably creepy...


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

You can vary it a bit by wearing a bowler hat, white long sleved shirt and pants (like A Clockwork Orange), a long white apron with blood stains all over it, long black rubber gloves and a black gas mask. I went to a haunt recently and some of the scareactors were wearing this. Some had hatchets, big knives and a few had chainsaws.


----------



## Flay (Oct 17, 2006)

Nah, I've pretty much given up on the mad taxidermist idea.

Also, this is what I meant when I mentioned the mask with an elongated nose before.


----------



## Formerly Fuzz (Oct 24, 2006)

*Anyone ever thought of this?*

I'm curious...has anyone ever come up with the idea of Mailbox-Head Man? Guy...with a mailbox for a head? Attach a string to the inside that could pull the little flag up and down, and another to open and shut the lid? Vomit letters at parties? I just want to know if this is original before I go out and buy a mailbox....or "borrow" one.


----------



## Mage (Oct 20, 2006)

That idea seems familiar tho not sure where Ive seen a Mailbox-Head Man lol. Seems like a really good idea, and after a few drinks too many, spewing letters would be hilarious!


----------



## debbie5 (Sep 21, 2005)

You could go to the party as a dead member of Air Supply.

Just kidding...


I think....


----------



## dragongirl 101 (Oct 31, 2006)

Simple and original dressed up with full deck of cards shy 1


----------

